# What would you do with NAA 22LR?



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Now that I have a couple of 9mm, I'm trying to decide if I should hold onto my 22LR NAA revolver. It's somewhat fun to shoot only because it's challenging to hold just right so it doesn't fly out of your hand (don't guess that's really a good thing). Would anyone consider this even a BUG?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Sometimes anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

48dodge said:


> Now that I have a couple of 9mm, I'm trying to decide if I should hold onto my 22LR NAA revolver. It's somewhat fun to shoot only because it's challenging to hold just right so it doesn't fly out of your hand (don't guess that's really a good thing). Would anyone consider this even a BUG?


I don't know if you do much hiking or hunting but I think it would be perfect for snakes with shotshells...


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I hadn't thought about the shotshells. I'll have to pick up some for my next range trip to see how they feel in this little gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

With apologies...

Your question was: "What would you do with [a] NAA .22LR?"
My answer: Trade it in toward something usefully lethal.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:anim_lol: That part where you say the trick is to hold on to it just right so it don't fly out of your hand..That's the funniest thing I think I've heard in this forum in a while. :anim_lol:

Anyway if it is something that you have trouble shooting without thinking make it a little dangerous for something to carry around bug or otherwise. If you like shooting it put it up and get another fun to shoot gun that is a little easier to hold on to. If you can stand to part with it then trade it in. I like shooting 22's and have a couple different pistols and rifles. Cheap ammo and it's a fun round to shoot.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

what would I do with it?

1.Throw it in the trash.
2. take it to a gun buy back and get $50.00 for it.
3. use it as trade bait for a newbie.
4. Paper weight.
5. fish lure.

AFS


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

BUG? No way...they are fun to shoot...fun to say "I think I'll shoot my magnum now." and then pull out my NAA 22mag mini...:mrgreen:

The folding holster grip makes it much easier to hang on to.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> :anim_lol: That part where you say the trick is to hold on to it just right so it don't fly out of your hand..That's the funniest thing I think I've heard in this forum in a while. :anim_lol:


You should have seen me the first time I shot it. The barrel nearly went 90 degrees up in my hand after shooting it. Such a small gun with LR rounds makes for a jumpy little gun. 
I was thinking about one of those folding holsters if I did keep it. I'll have to fire a few more rounds through it and see what I want to do. I may also check out what kind of trade in I can get for it. I was surprised to see how much these guns actually cost new. All in all it is a fun gun to shoot as is. And once you figure out where the bullets go when you try to point it at a target, you can hone it in to a pretty decent sized grouping at about 15'


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

my mother has one...she is scared of it also...I told her to trade it for something that is a better fit


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

The only time I'm scared of it is when I go to decock it on a loaded chamber. Not much to hold onto to keep it from slipping and hitting that round.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

48dodge said:


> The only time I'm scared of it is when I go to decock it on a loaded chamber. Not much to hold onto to keep it from slipping and hitting that round.


THATS what she said... I told her to just take it to a gun shop & trade it before there is a problem


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i own one and plan on keeping it!
great for snakes and mice 

trade in value is so low why mess with it - it was low initial cost so lower trade in value

NAA sold over 31,000 22 revolvers in 2006 and they are still going strong
so a lot of people out there are buying them


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

48dodge said:


> The only time I'm scared of it is when I go to decock it on a loaded chamber. Not much to hold onto to keep it from slipping and hitting that round.


I see no reason to keep a gun that makes you feel scared.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*naa 22lr*

I have one in my drawer next to my Colt 1991 45 auto. I keep hopeing it will grow up to be a 45 revolver. JBR


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry to bring up such an old topic that started 2 years ago. I've continued to shoot this little guy. I just can't help but like it and never could bring myself to sell it. The reason I dug this old thread up was to show something that I just noticed while looking for a grip for it. From the NAA FAQ. 
North American Arms

------------------------------------------------------------------
I am having difficulty resting the hammer blade in the safety slot on the cylinder; any suggestions?

Yes, it's a critically important feature of the gun, so PRACTICE.

First: Make sure the gun is unloaded.
Second: Make sure the gun is unloaded!
Third: Retract the hammer to the point that the cylinder spins freely (about half-way) and keep it retracted.
Fourth: Looking through the top/rear of the frame, locate any of the five milled safety slots (those notches on the cylinder between the chambers), and position any slot directly beneath the blade of the hammer (which is still retracted).
Fifth: While still retracting the hammer, depress the trigger (and keep it depressed) *- now allow the hammer to settle
into the slot.

You can (should) confirm engagement of the hammer in the slot by attempting to rotate the cylinder; if it does rotate, the hammer was not engaged in the slot (repeat the process). Visually confirm, also, by examining the alignment of any chamber with the bore; if a bullet could physically pass from the chamber through the bore, the gun is not 'safe'. In other words, if a chamber is located at 12 o'clock, the gun is not 'safe'; in the 'safe' condition, the upper two chambers are at one and eleven o'clock. 99.9% of the failures are because the trigger was not kept fully depressed while the hammer was being lowered (Step 5). Once you get the hang of it, however, you'll find the process becomes surprisingly easy, quick and natural.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

48dodge said:


> Sorry to bring up such an old topic that started 2 years ago.


Don't be sorry. Now I get to comment on what I'd do with it.

Instead of using it for a belt buckle, I'd use it for a tie tack when dressed up for church. :smt1099


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Aarolar said:


> I don't know if you do much hiking or hunting but I think it would be perfect for snakes with shotshells...


Sorry to bring up an old topic but...

You sure this thing would take out a snake?
I bought some .22 shot shells to play around with... i was out in the woods doing some shooting and shot a tree with some really smooth bark to see what the spread looked like... it didn't even make a mark. I thought, "surely I couldn't have missed..." so i moved closer (maybe 5 feet from the muzzle now) and fired again.... nothing. So then I shot at a clear plastic water bottle I found laying around, at very close range, and SOME of the tiny pellets penetrated one side of the bottle, and ended up inside. And this was out of a rifle, so I wonder what the velocity would be like out of a 1 inch or whatever it is barrel?


----------



## nfafan (Aug 26, 2009)

I just happened to find this semi-alive thread while searching for better grips for my Freedom Arms belt-buckle .22LR micro gun. Can't hit a thing with it beyond 5' due to muzzle whip on .22LR with the factory grips - so have taken to using .22Shorts. Even with .22S you have to aim at the 'nads to get center of mass.

I wouldn't even fathom this as a snake gun unless I held it to its head.

Still - a completely useless, fun little novelty gun that I flat won't ever get rid of. Something about a micro gun that is made with such quality fit, finish, etc. Might even consider an NAA convertible Widow version just for grins.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

I'd sell it to some sucker, quickly, before he finds out how worthless it really is.


----------



## greyeyezz (May 12, 2011)

buckler said:


> I'd sell it to some sucker, quickly, before he finds out how worthless it really is.


Yes mine is completely worthless thats why it goes with me to the corner store, for dog walks and my tackle box for snakes.










.22 Magnum Winchester 40gr FMJ (handgun)


----------



## coopercdrkey (Nov 26, 2011)

I had an NAA just like the one pictured above, except chambered for mags, and I had a boot grip on it.

I sold it only because it had become a lock box queen. I still have a NAA Earl, (nice little plinker...),
and a Black Widow, which is my #3 CCW, after a Bersa Thunder .380, (first choice) and a Taurus 738 TCP, (when smaller is better).

As for snake shot, I've experimented with it enough to know that it might send a rat snake skittering into the brush,
but I would never trust it to put down an eastern rattler that I had managed to piss off.

Hang onto your little jewel- if nothing else, it's a conversation piece. You have said that you have more appropriate pistols
to rely on. (Just my $.02)


----------

